

Show HN: Color.io == an intuitive social marketing / barter platform - ayu
http://color.io/?c=hacker%20news%20rocks

======
mvkel
Are you prepared to explain that you aren't THAT Color (Color.com) to everyone
you meet?

~~~
bnycum
It took me a second to figure out that it wasn't another Color pivot.

------
JayInt
Interesting idea, however how will this differ from creating a facebook like
page which hides the content like people do already?!

I think there is also user experience to factor in here. When I visit a bands
page, take blur for a hypothetical example, I've already decided I like the
band. When offered something for free to like them I've already make a
concious decision to support them.

For your idea to be successful it will need to be embedded into sites where
people already have engagement.

As a stand alone page it just won't work, unless you want to allow it to be
branded per page, but that carries too much overhead.

Go for contracts with EMI or Time Warner and get your 'like > reward' product
on hundreds of sites

~~~
ayu
The embedable widget/button for publishers goes in this direction, but I think
the full download page is important. I want everyone to recognize that Likes
and Tweets are really valuable, so valuable that publishers would give out
free art and content to receive that social buzz.

In comparison to Facebook pages, Color links are more portable. You can easily
include it in a status update also, rather than landing pages (which
necessarily include the logic to check for Likes). This is especially relevant
if publishers switch to the Timeline, which makes it much harder to do "Like
gating". See [http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/29/death-of-the-facebook-
defau...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/29/death-of-the-facebook-default-
landing-tab/)

------
coryl
I think it would be clearer if you had a little diagram or graphic about how
the process works.

Ie. Person A uses Color to "store" content. Person B accesses content by doing
X. Person B receives content. Person A receives a Like/FB Post/Tweet. (or
something like that?)

~~~
ayu
Thanks, this is great idea.

------
larholm
This sounds extremely annoying.

~~~
ayu
Do you think so? I think it's popular and users have embraced it. There's
examples on Facebook pages where you have to Like to get so-and-so-dj-mix, and
there's also PayWithATweet which came out 2 years ago. There's also the email
newsletter, which for a store might include coupons.

My belief is that things like books, music, and other content take time to
make and users fully understand that. What Color does, however, is help
consumers realize they can reward creators without necessarily spending money,
but instead with publicity, arguably even more valuable for new
artists/stores/websites.

~~~
splitbrain
I absolutely hate this. I will like something _after_ I tried it and really
did like it. Asking me to like something before I tried it is a sure way to
lose me.

~~~
ale55andro
quid pro duo ftw. sounds like a fair exchange. A service like this is
interesting. I like it and will be giving it a try soon.

------
rplnt
Is this OK with Facebook's TOS?

------
mazsa
I like it. It's completely explicit, e.g. <http://color.io/1l>

~~~
mazsa
But cf. "where a user has to "Like" a Facebook Page in order to access a
feature, typically has a 50% or more drop off rate, even when there is
something there that is actually worth liking the page to get, such as
exclusive content or a great coupon. Putting a Like block on basic content
will almost guarantee a 100% drop off rate. Be very, very selective about Like
blocks and be sure to tell the user that it is worth it to them."
[http://peteryared.blogspot.com/2011/02/why-most-facebook-
mar...](http://peteryared.blogspot.com/2011/02/why-most-facebook-marketing-
doesnt-work.html)

------
aggarwalachal
yet another file sharing network?

------
gautaml
I know it takes quite a bit of effort but one of the things I'm really drawn
to about any startup/site is if they have a video explaining how the process
works.

Have you considered adding one of those?

